# Worming question



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Can you worm a pregnant bitch with fenbendazole?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Can you worm a pregnant bitch with fenbendazole?


 
I say yes and have done it with no issues...I think it says it's ok, but even if they didn't, who says you can't and why anyway...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Can you worm a pregnant bitch with fenbendazole?


http://www.ehow.com/how_5825317_treat-worms-safely-dog-pregnant.html

That outlines what day of the gestation period to start the med and the dose, etc.

My Merck agrees with it being safe for a pregnant bitch.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info people. Great info page Connie.


----------

